# What Cube To Buy ?



## gb155 (23 Jun 2010)

Ok my voucher is almost with me, this year im looking for a decent MTB

I have decided either a 

*Cube Ltd Comp

or

**Cube Ltd pro

I know nowt about MTB's so whats the difference? (Apart from £100)

* EDIT: OR Even the Cube Acid ?


----------



## RyanW (23 Jun 2010)

Rubiks? 

No seriously i know nothing about MTB's, but i couldnt resist


----------



## gb155 (24 Jun 2010)

RyanW said:


> Rubiks?
> 
> No seriously i know nothing about MTB's, but i couldnt resist



LOL


----------



## NormanD (24 Jun 2010)

They're pretty much the same bike (components wise) but the Pro has a better set of forks fitted to it

Forks on the comp : Rock Shox Dart 3 100mm, PopLoc

Forks on the pro : Manitou Minute LTD 100mm, Air Assist, Remote-Lockout

It really depends on what you intend to use the bike for, if it's lots of off road riding, then the pro would be the better choice I.E the better the components the better the bike. But if it's lots of road work and commuting then I'd go for a rigid frame, rather than have the suspension forks fitted.

Either way Cube make some excellent bikes, so no matter which one you chose, you're going to have a fun time with it 

Norm


----------



## gb155 (24 Jun 2010)

NormanD said:


> They're pretty much the same bike (components wise) but the Pro has a better set of forks fitted to it
> 
> Forks on the comp : Rock Shox Dart 3 100mm, PopLoc
> 
> ...



Thanks Norm

Its gonna be used for On road commuting in the winter (snow etc) and canal towpath riding, no major off road stuff. I suspected the spec was just the fork but wanted to be sure, I had a dart 3 on a Trek and it was fine, cant recall if it had lockout tho ?


----------



## jethro10 (24 Jun 2010)

RyanW said:


> Rubiks?
> 
> No seriously i know nothing about MTB's, but i couldnt resist



I'd say The Cube 1 was the best film, but you can get the boxed set and keep a whole lot of change.

But seriously.
Air forks are a big step up. If you can afford it, get the Manitou ones. It's also 1/2 Kg lighter, quiet a lot on a set of forks.

Jeff


----------



## Cubist (24 Jun 2010)

The Cube Ltd Comp with the Dart 3 is fine for the use you describe. I have a Ltd which last year had Toras on, (mine now has a Reba Race)

The Dart 3 was fitted to the Acids I bought for my team. Good fork, poploc lockout, no competition winner but great weekender. 

They aren't the same bikes with different components by the way, the LTD series is far more XC/Trail orientated with an arse up head down geometry compared with the the Acids, so try to get a ride on one to see which position you prefer. The frame is double-butted and a bit lighter on the Ltds. 

My Ltd is a bit twitchy on technical decents, but absolutely flies on the flat and is a great climber. 

The Acid would be all the bike you need to be fair, but whether you want to spend the extra knowing you have a very upgradeable bike ..........


----------



## gb155 (24 Jun 2010)

Cubist said:


> The Cube Ltd Comp with the Dart 3 is fine for the use you describe. I have a Ltd which last year had Toras on, (mine now has a Reba Race)
> 
> The Dart 3 was fitted to the Acids I bought for my team. Good fork, poploc lockout, no competition winner but great weekender.
> 
> ...



Hehe Thanks for your comments , something to ponder for sure


----------



## gb155 (24 Jun 2010)

jethro10 said:


> I'd say The Cube 1 was the best film, but you can get the boxed set and keep a whole lot of change.
> 
> But seriously.
> *Air forks are a big step up*. If you can afford it, get the Manitou ones. It's also 1/2 Kg lighter, quiet a lot on a set of forks.
> ...



Sorry to be a n00b but how ?


----------



## Cubist (25 Jun 2010)

gb155 said:


> Sorry to be a n00b but how ?


They are lighter, tuneable to your riding style and weight, and SOME say they react better to bumps etc. The counter-arguments are that coil forks are more reliable. I have air forks and love them. 

You have said you want to spend time on roads with canal towpaths etc at weekends. If that is how you will use the bike, than you don't need the extra expense of air forks. 

If on the other hand you want to get a little more serious and spend some time on rougher bridleways etc, and even technical trails then indeed, spend the extra.

For the use you describe the Acid is brill. 


Will you lie awake at night wishing you'd spent the extra so you can be more adventurous? Only you can answer that!


----------



## gb155 (25 Jun 2010)

Cubist said:


> They are lighter, tuneable to your riding style and weight, and SOME say they react better to bumps etc. The counter-arguments are that coil forks are more reliable. I have air forks and love them.
> 
> You have said you want to spend time on roads with canal towpaths etc at weekends. If that is how you will use the bike, than you don't need the extra expense of air forks.
> 
> ...




DAM YOU !  Guess we know the answer to what bike , once you put it that way there is very little arguments against pushing for the £860 version


----------



## jethro10 (25 Jun 2010)

I always find it a bit difficult when folk say "canal towpaths".
Near Leeds where my friend lives, the path past Bingley 5 rise locks is basically a smooth road. a bit further along, between Gargrave and Skipton in the proper countryside, the path is so rough, basically a field with roots and stones that the Blue route at Whinlatter is much smoother, as is a lot of the red route as well.
Canal towpaths vary a hell of a lot.
well this is just an aside really, but I always find "canal towpaths" too general a term.

enjoy your Cube whatever you get, they are gorgeous looking bikes.

Jeff


----------

